# What in the world did I buy?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Could be a table top. Hard to say without the photos.

DM


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

maybe its some medallion type thing?


----------



## smokey847 (Oct 15, 2011)

Definitely not a table top, as it indents pretty deep. It's about 4" thick. Here is a pic.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Bird bath? Dog dish?


----------



## bakenboy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Makers Mark?*

Is there any makers mark on it, perhaps on the bottom of it somewhere? any numbers or letters would help when searching for it online.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

It is a nice find whatever it is. Rather cool looking. May just be a decorative item though. It does not look especially functional.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

obviously a water dish for a miniature elephant


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

It might be a table top that was meant to have a piece of glass on top.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

.....orrrrrr.... it could just be a fruit dish for your table?
.....orrrrrr.... a really heavy frisbee?

DM


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Or maybe a butter mold?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

jiju1943 said:


> Or maybe a butter mold?


For a BIG ARSE slab of butter! 20 LBs maybe? :laughing:

DM


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> For a BIG ARSE slab of butter! 20 LBs maybe? :laughing:
> 
> DM


:thumbsup::whistling2:


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

It's a Jell-O mold.


----------



## bakenboy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Thought*

I'm not sure of what it actually is, but the uses for it could be a fruit bowl, decorative bowl, toss your wallet, keys, etc. in there when you come home from work. Just a few ideas, as to what it actually is.. has the potential to be modern manufactured or an antique.. the value seems to be in the eye of the beholder on this one without appraisal.


----------



## smokey847 (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is an additional picture. I would like to feature it in my garden some way. Any ideas?


----------



## smokey847 (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is an additional picture. I would like to feature it in my garden some way. Any ideas?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Pedestal, then birdbath?

DM


----------



## smokey847 (Oct 15, 2011)

We have two bird baths already. I was hoping to actually have it like in the ground some sort of way, either standing up or as a flat medallion maybe.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

What's the back side look like?

DM


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

With a little water in it it would make a nice frog / toad habitat, depending on your location. Put it in a quiet corner of the yard, maybe with some shade-loving plants around it. Frogs and toads help keep the bugs under control. It will attract the occasional garter snake too (a good thing). Watch that it doesn't become a mosquito nest.


----------



## smokey847 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good idea, Thunder. And the backside is just flat.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

if i had to guess. Id say thats an elephant


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Smokey - This website might steer you to some help with regard to how to tweak this into a amphibian friendly habitat down in TN:

http://www.tn.gov/twra/tamp/tamp.shtml

I have a few garter snakes that call my backyard home and a bullfrog visits every now and again. They are good neighbors.


----------



## redheadedjoe (Mar 24, 2012)

We have medallions like that at our local zoo. Maybe it was from an old zoo that's been closed or updated.


----------



## smokey847 (Oct 15, 2011)

How did they have them placed at the zoo?


----------



## garethcooper9 (Jul 2, 2012)

When travelling to India I have heard that similar items are used mainly for room decoration. The elephant is a symbol of luck and fortune and it should not be positioned facing the door. I am kind of superstitious so I would not use it as a dog plate as someone suggested above.


----------



## smokey847 (Oct 15, 2011)

Like I said, I would sort of like to incorporate it as a garden medallion in the ground somewhere on the property, but can't decide where it would look the best.


----------



## Awoodfloorguy (Jul 6, 2012)

It looks to me like it was part of a fountain. Or my next guess was birdbath.


----------



## smokey847 (Oct 15, 2011)

How would it function in a fountain?


----------



## bakenboy (Jul 1, 2012)

*Garden*

I can imagine it looking great in the ground as a centerpiece to the garden or on a curve of a flower bed, somewhere that it won't look like a lost item, but distinctly stands out in your garden. Somewhere along the edge that people may walk around you garden would be good, easy to spot and admire. 

Also, if it fills with rain water, perhaps leave it and see what wildlife comes to, or dump it if fear for plants or nesting mosquitoes that lay eggs and grow as larvae in standing water. Either way, with or without water, this piece would look great in your garden facing outward towards the people that walk past it, so it can be admired. Maybe you could accent it with some smaller, similar-in-color stones. Just a few thoughts!


----------



## Awoodfloorguy (Jul 6, 2012)

smokey847 said:


> How would it function in a fountain?


It may have functioned as the reservoir portion of a fountain and had more parts to it originally. It could be made into a fountain by using a submersible water pump with a bird bath or something inside of it. Here is a picture of a larger fountain that would be similar to what I was thinking. http://www.google.com/search?q=foun...AQ&biw=768&bih=928#biv=i|22;d|1Zwp7DB_UFKdXM:


----------



## kolsen (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like it could be part of a bird bath


----------

